# Hakim Warrick = lottery pick THIS YEAR



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Believe it! This guy's athletic ability is UNCANNY, he is big, his footwork is fantastic, and his stock just shot out the ROOF after last night. Don't forget that the scouts watch the same games we do. I guarantee you that the talk around NBA scouts right now is Hakim Warrick. He is definitely a lottery pick if he comes out, and as soon as the league lets him know what they think about him, he will FOR SURE declare THIS YEAR. In my next mock, I plan on moving him up all the way to #6 overall (to the Bulls). Yeah, he'll go that high, he really will.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

trust me he aint comming out this year next year he might but not this year..And if he does come out next year NBADraft.net has him going number 2 in the draft


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Opposite*

THis guy is thin and wiry and although he is a great athelete, he is still not even a Darius Miles. Sure, he is exciting to watch, as is my man Carmelo.

I think that he will definetly declare this year, even after the JayHawks beat Syracuse in the Finals. But he'll definetly be picked after 10, unelss a certain team is sold on him. Is Chicago even looking for a player like him? Warrick, although he has potential to be a great defensive talent, his offensive game is limited to dunks and tip-ins. RobyG, I am shocked at how a guy as intelligent as you haven proven yourself to be has become so easily influenced and swayed by last nights performace.

Hakim Warrick's stock has always been high RobyG, but not #6 high.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

He could be good, and he does have some uncanny abilities, but as of right now, he is basically a skinny 6'7 power-forward with remarkable athletic ability and nice footwork. Weaknesses are revealed in workouts with teams, and Warrick=bricklayer outside of 14 feet. He should wait unless he goes for like 25 and 15 in the final game, then his stock will _really_ go through the roof. Can't see him higher than #6, though, no matter what. Just not good enough.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Opposite*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> I think that he will definetly declare this year, even after the JayHawks beat Syracuse in the Finals. But he'll definetly be picked after 10, unelss a certain team is sold on him. Is Chicago even looking for a player like him? Warrick, although he has potential to be a great defensive talent, his offensive game is limited to dunks and tip-ins. RobyG, I am shocked at how a guy as intelligent as you haven proven yourself to be has become so easily influenced and swayed by last nights performace.


He will not delcare because his hand are still soft and his jump shot isnt that good..So i think he will wait a year..


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

No way he's a lottery pick this year. I doubt he's a lotto pick next year, either.

He's just like that other 6'9 guy 'cuse had a couple years ago, Damone Brown, and I think he fell all the way down to the mid-second round because of bad workouts.

Sure he can jump and playing with Carmelo gets him plenty of shots, but he's the classic tweener.


----------



## Titus (Mar 17, 2003)

Warrick = Keith Askins


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigChris</b>!
> No way he's a lottery pick this year. I doubt he's a lotto pick next year, either.
> 
> He's just like that other 6'9 guy 'cuse had a couple years ago, Damone Brown, and I think he fell all the way down to the mid-second round because of bad workouts.
> ...


Damone was still a bench player averaging about 7 a game as a sophomore. Hakim has alot more upside.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> trust me he aint comming out this year next year he might but not this year..And if he does come out next year NBADraft.net has him going number 2 in the draft


Dude, if Warrick gets told by NBA scouts that they are DROOLING over his athletic ability--and I think that he will--he'll come out, and he'll go in the lottery. As much of a disappointment that Darius Miles has been so far in the pros, guys with that kind of athletic ability--and Warrick reminds me of Miles quite a bit--and size and tenacity are extremely rare. Somebody will fall in love with this guy and take him in the lottery. He actually seems like a classic Jerry Krause kind of player to me.


> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> This guy is thin and wiry and although he is a great athlete, he is still not even a Darius Miles.


I think that Warrick compares pretty favorably to Miles: tall, lean, ridiculously athletic, aggressive, yet extremely raw. Like Miles, he may never pan out, but that doesn't mean somebody won't take a chance on this guy. I'm not sure who you guys think will get drafted ahead of him. Chris Kaman, Jarvis Hayes, Luke Ridnour, FELLAS, these guys are NOT going to get drafted ahead of an uber-prospect like Hakim Warrick, not going to happen.


> I think that he will definitely declare this year, even after the JayHawks beat Syracuse in the Finals. But he'll definetly be picked after 10, unelss a certain team is sold on him.


Seriously, give me ten dudes who will go before Warrick, let's see the list. I'm open-minded here, I'd love to hear what you guys think. I just don't see him falling past #8 or #9 overall.


> Is Chicago even looking for a player like him?


Again, classic Jerry Krause kind of player. He's probably about the same age as Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry. Warrick at the 3, Chandler at the 4, Curry at the 5.


> Warrick, although he has potential to be a great defensive talent, his offensive game is limited to dunks and tip-ins.


No doubt, NO DOUBT, but again, somebody will fall in love with this guy's upside. I never said that this guy would be a star in the NBA, all I'm saying here is that this dude is RIDICULOUSLY athletic. Everybody knew how raw Darius Miles was a couple of years ago, too, and he still went #3 overall. And we all know who Jerry Krause was drooling over in that draft, who he was planning on taking at #4 overall. Unless Krause gets a top 3-4 pick, he'll draft Warrick.


> RobyG, I am shocked at how a guy as intelligent as you haven proven yourself to be has become so easily influenced and swayed by last nights performace.


Take it easy, Franchise! Like I said, just because I'm saying he'll go in the lottery, probably in the middle of the lottery, doesn't mean I am saying he'll be a star. He probably WON'T be a star, but take a look at Warrick-type raw super-athletes who have gone in the lottery in recent years. Miles is one such guy, DerMarr Johnson is another that I can think of off the top of my head, there are other examples, go see for yourself.


> Hakim Warrick's stock has always been high RobyG, but not #6 high.


Stocks fluctuate constantly, both on Wall Street and in the NBA. I promise you, this dude's stock shot out the roof last night, and unless Kansas makes him look REALLY, REALLY BAD on Monday night, this guy is a lottery pick, he'll come out.


> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> He could be good, and he does have some uncanny abilities, but as of right now, he is basically a skinny 6'7 power-forward with remarkable athletic ability and nice footwork.


Miles is basically a 6'9" PF whose team is still attempting to turn him into a SF. Warrick looks closer to 6'9" than 6'7" to me, and his wingspan and jumping ability are ridiculous. Also, he has a baby face, I'm not sure if he can grow a beard, so he may still grow another inch or two.


> Weaknesses are revealed in workouts with teams, and Warrick = bricklayer outside of 14 feet.


Do you think that Miles shot the ball well in workouts?


> He should wait unless he goes for like 25 and 15 in the final game, then his stock will _really_ go through the roof. Can't see him higher than #6, though, no matter what. Just not good enough.


I didn't say higher than #6, I said #6. I am convinced that he is Darius Miles all over again, especially from Jerry Krause's perspective. Bulls fans, that's who you're going to be getting in June, I promise.


> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> He will not delcare because his hand are still soft and his jump shot isnt that good..So i think he will wait a year..


Spoken like a true Syracuse fan. Keep on dreaming!


> Originally posted by <b>BigChris</b>!
> No way he's a lottery pick this year. I doubt he's a lotto pick next year, either.


I'm pretty sure everybody has him going top five overall next year.


> He's just like that other 6'9 guy 'cuse had a couple years ago, Damone Brown, and I think he fell all the way down to the mid-second round because of bad workouts.


Whoa, that's harsh.


> Sure he can jump and playing with Carmelo gets him plenty of shots, but he's the classic tweener.


The "classic tweener" generally is a big, strong guy who dominated inside in college but lacks the height and athletic ability to succeed in the pros. Warrick is not a tweener. He may be a bust, he may be a poor man's Darius Miles, which is not a compliment, but he's not a tweener.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm glad to see some Hakim Warrick fans out there. He's a great player and his athletic ability for his size is amazing. He can shoot the ball unlike Darius Miles. His footwork and jumping ability is unbelievable and I see him going as a lottery pick after next season. Although he is thin, that is one of the things that makes him good in my oppinion. He's skinny and athletic enough to do some amazing moves but if he does want to eventually turn out to be a power forward since he has the post up moves and everything then he better start working on his body during the off-season.

Warrick is something special and a sure lottery pick next season, when he enters the draft. Hey, but you never know if my Orangemen win it all he just might enter the draft with my boy Carmelo Anthony but that I doubt.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

He has a pretty nice shot too....


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

He's definately got a nice shot going for him. I didn't know what Four_Season_Hustler was talking about a few post earlier when he said that that his jump shot wasn't that good because for his style of play I am quite a fan of his soft jump shot and sure he can work on it and improve like any other college player but that is one of his strong points, I totally agree with you Hollis. 

Hakim Warrick is a phenom. His upside is amazing and he's got everything Darius Miles has plus the jump shot and overall game that the scouts were dreaming Miles would have before he was drafted in the NBA and was getting all his hype.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

If Hakim Warrick comes out this year, he will undoubtedly be a lottery pick just because of his unbelievable athleticism. He's so long, so quick, so explosive, and so fluid....I love watching him!


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Hakim Warrick is a phenom. His upside is amazing and he's got everything Darius Miles has plus the jump shot and overall game that the scouts were dreaming Miles would have before he was drafted in the NBA and was getting all his hype.


Miles shoots better from outside of 14 feet, and he is and was a better overall player than Warrick. Seriously, when did you jump on the 'Cuse bandwagon, like 3 weeks ago? Warrick can't shoot worth crap outside of the lane!

Roby, I totally agree with what you are saying, and yes some GM will fall in love with him if he comes out, but won't some people be a bit wary after some of the recent young freak athlete flops?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I think Warrick will be a lottery pick this year as well if he declares. Chicago would be a good fit IMO.

Warrick has shown great footwork inside. I watched it last night against Texas, and he is very good with his footwork. At 6'8" he has the size to be a 3, plus the athleticism/quickness. 

One thing that is really going his way is his shotblocking. He is a good shotblocker, and at SF, I think he can be an above average shotblocker in the NBA. He's got a good midrange game, and has some good post moves.

Does he get a lot of dunks? Yes, but thats not his fault. Why wouldnt he take a dunk over a Jump shot? If anything, it proves he's smart and can find the open spaces on offense. 

I can see Krause drafting him with Chicago's pick(around 6-8). Warrick has the shotblocking and athleticism Krause loves, and a solid offensive game. Chicago doesn't need him to be a 20 ppg scorer. He would be a good fit for the Bulls.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Roby, I totally agree with what you are saying, and yes some GM will fall in love with him if he comes out, but won't some people be a bit wary after some of the recent young freak athlete flops?


Dude, trust me, THEY NEVER LEARN. The pros will always draft big white stiffs, and they will always draft lean, raw, uber-athletes. I like Warrick's upside. Will that potential ever translate into performance? Probably not, but that's not the point. SOMEBODY will take this guy, and they'll take him in the top 8-9 picks. Like I said, I gotta think that Jerry Krause is drooling over this guy at #6-#7 overall. I mean, seriously, the Bulls have been starting Eddie Robinson at SF over the past few weeks (ONLY to inflate his stats so they can attempt to dump him on somebody this summer, GOOD LUCK, not going to happen). Who out there does not believe that Krause would prefer Warrick over E-Rob? Anybody?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> Dude, trust me, THEY NEVER LEARN. The pros will always draft big white stiffs, and they will always draft lean, raw, uber-athletes. I like Warrick's upside. Will that potential ever translate into performance? Probably not, but that's not the point. SOMEBODY will take this guy, and they'll take him in the top 8-9 picks. Like I said, I gotta think that Jerry Krause is drooling over this guy at #6-#7 overall. I mean, seriously, the Bulls have been starting Eddie Robinson at SF over the past few weeks (ONLY to inflate his stats so they can attempt to dump him on somebody this summer, GOOD LUCK, not going to happen). Who out there does not believe that Krause would prefer Warrick over E-Rob? Anybody?



Its not like Warrick isnt talented.

Warrick has better footwork.
Warrick is the better defender.
Warrick is the better shotblocker.
Warrick has a better jump shot.

The only thing Erob has on him is better finishes. Not that Warrick is a bad dunker, but Id give the slight edge to ERob-ery.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Dude, trust me, THEY NEVER LEARN. The pros will always draft big white stiffs, and they will always draft lean, raw, uber-athletes.


LOL, so true. Forgot about the Krause-factor, too.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

If the Bulls lose in the Carmelo/Lebron sweepstakes I seriously have no idea what they will attempt to do. Hakim Warrick has a lot of potential and I wouldn't mind seeing him wearing the red and white next season. The Bulls need another defensive presence and I think Warrick would provide that over time. 

Syracuse homers or fans: Just how good is Warrick's D?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Believe it! This guy's athletic ability is UNCANNY, he is big, his footwork is fantastic, and his stock just shot out the ROOF after last night. Don't forget that the scouts watch the same games we do. I guarantee you that the talk around NBA scouts right now is Hakim Warrick. He is definitely a lottery pick if he comes out, and as soon as the league lets him know what they think about him, he will FOR SURE declare THIS YEAR. In my next mock, I plan on moving him up all the way to #6 overall (to the Bulls). Yeah, he'll go that high, he really will.


I always had Warrick in my top 10 and 15 prospect ratings all year...read my past top draft prospects posts. Some people ridiculed me calling Warrick a poor man's Darius Miles. Warrick is better than Miles even at this age compared to a Miles with 3 years pro experience. Warrick has better dribble and a little bit more range. He also has better court vision and "feel" for the game. I don't know if he will declare this year but once Warrick muscles up a bit I expect the second coming of Shawn Marion.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Bball_doctor, DMiles handle and dribbling skills are superior to Warricks. I don't know why you guys see Warrick as a good defensive player. He's not a good shotblocker at the college level and is closer to 6-7 than 6-9. He is about where DMiles was his junior year in HS. Although Warrick's athletic ability is not where DMiles' is and will never be, he could be a servicible SF (although he operate almost exclusively in the low post which doesn't cut it for a NBA SF), but I don't see him developing anymore than I see DMiles becoming a star (which is relatively slim but not ruled out).


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Syracuse homers or fans: Just how good is Warrick's D?


Good D he knows how to stick with his man it that 2-3 zone and he is a great shot blocker and he can steal the ball with those long arms..He plays like a 7'0" footer down in the post on both defense and offense..It is just that he has probly about the same athletisim as Vince Carter..Hakim is a freak of nature.. I cant wait to see him in the NBA..But i still think he will come out next season not this season cause he still needs to work on his shot...


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Bball_doctor, DMiles handle and dribbling skills are superior to Warricks. I don't know why you guys see Warrick as a good defensive player. He's not a good shotblocker at the college level and is closer to 6-7 than 6-9. He is about where DMiles was his junior year in HS. Although Warrick's athletic ability is not where DMiles' is and will never be, he could be a servicible SF (although he operate almost exclusively in the low post which doesn't cut it for a NBA SF), but I don't see him developing anymore than I see DMiles becoming a star (which is relatively slim but not ruled out).


TheGoods have you watch a syracuse game? I would stay Warrick is more athletic then DMiles is and he is alot better then DMiles is..Warrick is a awesome shot blocker with that long reach and he nows how to defend a guy he has done it all season please watch a Syracuse game because you will see what we are all talking about..And Warrick got WAY better low post moves then DMiles..Warrick will be better then miles is..


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Hakim Warrick's defense is good. He plays like a 7 footer on the low post grabbing rebounds on the offense or defense. He is a good shot blocker and I see that his presence in the lane is kind of like Ben Wallace's. His arms are extremelly long as he did show in that block he got that was being reviewed and some people thought it was goaltending against Texas last night.

Hakim is a freak of nature, and I think his shot is fine in my oppinion. You can blast me all you want like that other guy did but his shot is good for his role. Sure, he'll have to work on it as he goes on to the NBA though. 

Hakim Warrick = lottery pick in 2003-2004 draft


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

*Hakim's jump shot...*



> Hakim is a freak of nature, and I think his shot is fine in my oppinion. You can blast me all you want like that other guy did but his shot is good for his role. Sure, he'll have to work on it as he goes on to the NBA though.


His role is garbage man post player (it wouldn't even be all that good for a center!), and in the NBA, 6'7 190 pound athletes don't play in the post.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

yea i think he should go and declare next year, with the likes of okafor.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> yea i think he should go and declare next year, with the likes of okafor.


With the limit on players under 20 applying for the draft coming into effect next year most likely, the draft will be brutal so they'll be higher picks almost regardless of where they would go this year.


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

I must have a twin brother or sumethin cuz Jamal and me are like on the same stratosphere in thinkin. Warrick can shoot and i like that fade away jumper in the lane and look at his fotwork. everytime he fakes and gets a free openin to the basket only problem i see in warrick is that he is still kinda skinny, needs to add muscle and then he will dominate the lane like he's doin now. warrick is a monster on defense and his offensive game is unreal in the paint. warrick is a freak, i've never seen a player as athletic as him, not garnett, not vince, not tmac, no one.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

We just never see Hakim take a face up jumpshot. The thing is he can hit some difficult to 10-12 foot turnaround shots. He might have it in him.

If you remember John Wallace, he actually showed a good jumpshot by his senior year, but Jim B. never actually him let him use it until his senior year.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Hakim's jump shot...*



> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> 
> His role is garbage man post player (it wouldn't even be all that good for a center!), and in the NBA, 6'7 190 pound athletes don't play in the post.


That 190 is outdated. Warrick is 205 and 6' 8.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Hakim's jump shot...*



> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> 
> His role is garbage man post player (it wouldn't even be all that good for a center!), and in the NBA, 6'7 190 pound athletes don't play in the post.


Have u ever watch a Syracuse Game? He is alot better then you think he is more then a garbage man post player..Hes got the best low post moves probly in the NCAA and he is by far the best dunker in the NCAA he is gonna be a true star next year probly a all american..and Hakim can play in the post because he got the foot work and he plays like a 7'0" his reach is amazing..And he can probly dunk on anyone so please watch more then 1 syracuse game before u start to talk about Hakim..


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> TheGoods have you watch a syracuse game? I would stay Warrick is more athletic then DMiles is and he is alot better then DMiles is..Warrick is a awesome shot blocker with that long reach and he nows how to defend a guy he has done it all season please watch a Syracuse game because you will see what we are all talking about..And Warrick got WAY better low post moves then DMiles..Warrick will be better then miles is..


I was gonna reply and say this but it looks like you have gotten here first. TheGoods, Warrick has a better handle than DMiles. His shooting range is about 5-8 feet more than Miles. His athleticism is on par with Miles. Warrick is not as good of a shotblocker as Miles but he is a player who can block shots on the peak like KMart. His rebounding and IQ is much better than Miles. He has good idea of positioning. Warrick after he adds a few pounds could potentially be a player similar to Marion (before he developed his 3 point range).


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hakim's jump shot...*



> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> Have u ever watch a Syracuse Game? He is alot better then you think he is more then a garbage man post player..Hes got the best low post moves probly in the NCAA and he is by far the best dunker in the NCAA he is gonna be a true star next year probly a all american..and Hakim can play in the post because he got the foot work and he plays like a 7'0" his reach is amazing..And he can probly dunk on anyone so please watch more then 1 syracuse game before u start to talk about Hakim..


I wouldn't say Warrick has the best low moves in the NCAA. I think Anthony is much better but I WOULD never say Warrick is a garbage man post player. TMOD you must understand Warrick has solid "feel" for the game. That often results in great positioning and baskets which you interpret as "garbage". Warrick's athleticism allows him to be very creative in the post. His quickness also allows him to beat many defenders. That offsets his lack of strength. He will be able to pull that off better in the college than pros. If Warrick wants to be successful in the pros he MUST add strength but not to a ridiculous degree because his speed and quickness is a tremendous asset.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Have u ever watch a Syracuse Game? He is alot better then you think he is more then a garbage man post player..Hes got the best low post moves probly in the NCAA and he is by far the best dunker in the NCAA he is gonna be a true star next year probly a all american..and Hakim can play in the post because he got the foot work and he plays like a 7'0" his reach is amazing..And he can probly dunk on anyone so please watch more then 1 syracuse game before u start to talk about Hakim..


We know you're biased. I've watched countless Syracuse games. Yeah, I guess he is more than a garbage man post player; he is a dunker too. Most of his points are off garbage, and he makes some nice moves. Big deal. He does not have the best low post moves in the NCAA (there are plenty that are better), and he isn't the best dunker in the NCAA, either. He'll be lucky to be an all-american next year, if he stays. He plays like a 7 footer in college, big deal, won't be like that in the NBA. Honestly, you are seeing him through the orange colored glasses. I'm an SU fan; I know what he is, and what he could be. I don't overrate and overhype every single aspect of his game like you guys do.


> TheGoods, Warrick has a better handle than DMiles. His shooting range is about 5-8 feet more than Miles.


Flat-out wrong.


> That 190 is outdated. Warrick is 205 and 6' 8.


He'd be really lucky to be either.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> TMOD you must understand Warrick has solid "feel" for the game. That often results in great positioning and baskets which you interpret as "garbage". Warrick's athleticism allows him to be very creative in the post. His quickness also allows him to beat many defenders. That offsets his lack of strength. He will be able to pull that off better in the college than pros. If Warrick wants to be successful in the pros he MUST add strength but not to a ridiculous degree because his speed and quickness is a tremendous asset.


I agree with all that. As for being a garbage player, Jerome Williams has a good feel for getting positioning and easy baskets, that doesn't mean the baskets he gets aren't garbage. If he didn't score them of an offensive set, a fast break, or off of one of his own offensive moves to score, then it can almost always be classified as garbage, and it almost always is with Warrick.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> 
> We know you're biased. I've watched countless Syracuse games. Yeah, I guess he is more than a garbage man post player; he is a dunker too. Most of his points are off garbage, and he makes some nice moves. Big deal. He does not have the best low post moves in the NCAA (there are plenty that are better), and he isn't the best dunker in the NCAA, either. He'll be lucky to be an all-american next year, if he stays. He plays like a 7 footer in college, big deal, won't be like that in the NBA. Honestly, you are seeing him through the orange colored glasses. I'm an SU fan; I know what he is, and what he could be. I don't overrate and overhype every single aspect of his game like you guys do.
> 
> ...


I don't overrate anybody I just tell it how I see it. Warrick is not a garbage post player. He does not have a polished post offense but his athletic ability allows him to be very creative. Warrrick has improved BIGTIME since his freshmen year. He should stay in college a couple more years to improve. However, the draft is based on potential and Warrick has alot of that. Warrick DOES have a better range than Miles. Both however are still very inconsistent. Warrick is 205 and 6' 8...not 190. He has added more weight since his freshmen year. Being an all-american does not make you into a good NBA player. Warrick has all the potential to be what Marion is. Such potential deserves attention.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> 
> I agree with all that. As for being a garbage player, Jerome Williams has a good feel for getting positioning and easy baskets, that doesn't mean the baskets he gets aren't garbage. If he didn't score them of an offensive set, a fast break, or off of one of his own offensive moves to score, then it can almost always be classified as garbage, and it almost always is with Warrick.


Most of Warrick's points comes off coming off the weakside and dunking or driving. He has a few spin moves and a weak fadeaway. He has shown that he has the ability to create his own shot. No one is doubting that some of his baskets come from open passes and tip ins but like I said that is great positioning. Warrick's post offense is much more polished than JYD that is a horrible comparison. If you said that Warrick is like a rookie Marion I would agree with you but like Marion I expect Warrick to expand his repertoire once he reaches the pros.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I didn't compare him or his post offense to JYD, that was an example of why a lot of Hakim's baskets are still garbage. I agree with what you're saying for the most part; it was the other guy who overrated Warrick. He doesn't have better range than Miles, and he is probably about 6'7 195. Tip ins and layups are still garbage points, it isn't like they're are bad though.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> I didn't compare him or his post offense to JYD, that was an example of why a lot of Hakim's baskets are still garbage. I agree with what you're saying for the most part; it was the other guy who overrated Warrick. He doesn't have better range than Miles, and he is probably about 6'7 195. Tip ins and layups are still garbage points, it isn't like they're are bad though.


Yes I disagree with the statement made by Four_Seasons about Warrick having the best low post game in college. Melo's is much better. The fact is that Warrick has the athletic ability to create his own shot in the post. His quickness allows him to spin off the weakside and squeeze between defenders. He is not a garbage post player becuz he can create his own shot. Tip ins and layups are the product of great positioning and athletic ability. It isn't garbage points if the player creates that shot. To me garbage points are more of open passes or a lone fast break. Following up shots shows great "feel" for the game. Plus he also shows that Warrick has the ability to grab offensive rebounds. Some of his baskets are however "garbage" points becuz Anthony demands defensive attention that often leaves his teammates wide open of a pass and dunk. I will agree with you on that but my point is that Warrick is not a garbage low post player becuz he can create his own shot but I wouldn't disagree with you that he get some of his points in a "garbage" manner. Warrick is listed as 6'8, 205 by NCAA measurements and espn.com. I am pretty sure he is 205 since he is as skinny as Camby in college and Camby weighed 215 and 6'11. Miles is 6'9 and 210 and they are about the same size as far as frame. Anyways Warrick has the potential to be a very solid pro and possible allstar. He will probably never be a HOF but how many players actually are. I guess we just have to wait and see...that is what makes these analyzations fun.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I guess I was being a bit critical about the 'garbage points' thing, too, because I agree he does have an innate ability that many great players have, being in the right place at the right time, and finding those holes in the defense. Instead of garbage, I'll say that he doesn't oft score outside of the key. I think you're right, I just saw things a bit more negatively than you did.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> I guess I was being a bit critical about the 'garbage points' thing, too, because I agree he does have an innate ability that many great players have, being in the right place at the right time, and finding those holes in the defense. Instead of garbage, I'll say that he doesn't oft score outside of the key. I think you're right, I just saw things a bit more negatively than you did.


I would agree with this. :yes:


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THA DOCTA</b>!
> I must have a twin brother or sumethin cuz Jamal and me are like on the same stratosphere in thinkin. Warrick can shoot and i like that fade away jumper in the lane and look at his fotwork. everytime he fakes and gets a free openin to the basket only problem i see in warrick is that he is still kinda skinny, needs to add muscle and then he will dominate the lane like he's doin now. warrick is a monster on defense and his offensive game is unreal in the paint. warrick is a freak, i've never seen a player as athletic as him, not garnett, not vince, not tmac, no one.


It's so funny how we're the only one's agreeing on something about Warrick. It ain't no coincidence we are both real Syracuse fans either, we watch this team closely and know what we're talking about. Good stuff, bro!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> I was gonna reply and say this but it looks like you have gotten here first. TheGoods, Warrick has a better handle than DMiles. His shooting range is about 5-8 feet more than Miles. His athleticism is on par with Miles. Warrick is not as good of a shotblocker as Miles but he is a player who can block shots on the peak like KMart. His rebounding and IQ is much better than Miles. He has good idea of positioning. Warrick after he adds a few pounds could potentially be a player similar to Marion (before he developed his 3 point range).


miles has the better handle and warrick hasn't shown me his shot is significantly better at this point.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Maybe it is just my eyes but Warrick and miles are not that similar. They are about the same size but Miles plays smaller than his height and Warrick plays bigger. I think that is the biggest difference, I like the comparison to The Matrix better. I think Warrick would go well on a team with a lot of scorers so he can develop that part of his game slowly. 


I also think he is gone after this season.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Now is the time for him to leave, he's a old soph and should declare. Also I agree with MemphisX that Warrick plays bigger than he is and Miles plays smaller, but Warrick is really only 6-7 and his game is centered around the post on O and D. I just don't see him surviving in this league unless he develops a jumpshot (his is worse than Miles' BTW). Right now he can shot his standstill shot from 15' out but that doesn't cut it in the NBA. I was impressed by his shotblocking ability, but it's nowhere near Miles', plus in the NBA he can't leave his man to persue blocks; he has to learn how to get blocks on the ball because he isn't a 7-footer. As for a comparison to the Matrix, that's an aweful comparison. Did you ever see Marion in college; he learned his bball from the remnants of the Tark UNLV. It's a completely different work ethic than Warrick could ever develop. Plus Marion has been a physical specimen since college and Warrick is a twig.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

goodbye Hakim, hope you enjoyed your stay. Who here does not see him leaving this year. I think he will get a huge head because of his D last night and decide to leave.


----------



## mrZack (Apr 8, 2003)

*smaller Keon*

wArrick reminds me of a smaller Keon Clark, but with a decent enough jump shot.

he appeared out of no where to deny Lee's extremely slow 3 point set up shot, and he Nuts-in-your-Face dunked some poor sap on the Texas squad. 

he's pretty good.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Maybe it is just my eyes but Warrick and miles are not that similar. They are about the same size but Miles plays smaller than his height and Warrick plays bigger. I think that is the biggest difference, I like the comparison to The Matrix better. I think Warrick would go well on a team with a lot of scorers so he can develop that part of his game slowly.
> 
> 
> I also think he is gone after this season.


Yes I have always said this...

Harrick = Marion after he gets stronger


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: smaller Keon*



> Originally posted by <b>mrZack</b>!
> wArrick reminds me of a smaller Keon Clark, but with a decent enough jump shot.
> 
> he appeared out of no where to deny Lee's extremely slow 3 point set up shot, and he Nuts-in-your-Face dunked some poor sap on the Texas squad.
> ...


Now that's the first comparison I can somewhat see.

Shawn Marion? You gotta be kidding me, people.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Now is the time for him to leave, he's a old soph and should declare. Also I agree with MemphisX that Warrick plays bigger than he is and Miles plays smaller, but Warrick is really only 6-7 and his game is centered around the post on O and D. I just don't see him surviving in this league unless he develops a jumpshot (his is worse than Miles' BTW). Right now he can shot his standstill shot from 15' out but that doesn't cut it in the NBA. I was impressed by his shotblocking ability, but it's nowhere near Miles', plus in the NBA he can't leave his man to persue blocks; he has to learn how to get blocks on the ball because he isn't a 7-footer. As for a comparison to the Matrix, that's an aweful comparison. Did you ever see Marion in college; he learned his bball from the remnants of the Tark UNLV. It's a completely different work ethic than Warrick could ever develop. Plus Marion has been a physical specimen since college and Warrick is a twig.


I disagree Warrick plays like Marion his rookie and soph year in the NBA. Both players got their points by spins in the post and not off the dribble. Both are tremendous jumpers and on offence that translates to tip ins. Both really do not have good dribble (Marion has improved on that BIG TIME) and shot beyond 15 feet (Marion improved on that BIG TIME). They both play above their height like one poster mentioned. Marion is 6' 7 225 although I believe he was 10 points lighter in his rookie year. Warrick is 6' 8 205. Marion was never really a physical specimen accept for his uncanny athleticism. He is also really strong for his size if that is what you mean...kind of like Pippen and MJ (skinny but strong). That is a part in which Warrick MUST improve same as that standstill jumper like you said. You are right that won't cut it in the NBA. However with that said those things can be thought. Warrick has the potential to be a future allstar...he could either become like Marion or Miles.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: smaller Keon*



> Originally posted by <b>BigChris</b>!
> 
> 
> Now that's the first comparison I can somewhat see.
> ...


Warrick is not like Marion now. He is like a Marion in his rookie and soph year where he did not have a jumpshot or dribble.


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: smaller Keon*



> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Warrick is not like Marion now. He is like a Marion in his rookie and soph year where he did not have a jumpshot or dribble.


Marion in college was a SF who excelled on the fastbreak. Warrick is a skinny guy who plays on the block. Nothing at all alike mentality-wise. 

Marion scored on transition points and quick first-step dribble drives, Warrick scores on low-post manuevering. Nothing at all alike offensively.

Marion, before the injuries, was probably the BEST overall athlete in the NBA in his rookie season. He had quick feet, could jump out of the gym, had the quickest *second* jump of anybody in the league, and had the lateral quickness to guard anybody on the perimeter. He was compared to a young scottie pippen, IIRC.

Warrick will never, ever, ever, be anywhere near that type of all-around athlete Marion was, or even the athlete he is today. He's a jumper with long, long arms. That is nothing at all like Shawn Marion at UNLV or his rookie season.

Warrick is a skinny guy who will play in the post, a-la Keon Clark. Shawn Marion is a defensive stopper who scores off of his quick first-step and has added 3pt. range. 

Sorry, but they are absolutely nothing alike.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Opposite*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> I think that he will definetly declare this year, even after the JayHawks beat Syracuse in the Finals.


ummmm......Syracuse won......


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: smaller Keon*



> Originally posted by <b>BigChris</b>!
> 
> 
> Marion in college was a SF who excelled on the fastbreak. Warrick is a skinny guy who plays on the block. Nothing at all alike mentality-wise.
> ...


I dunno they seem the same to me. But I will revoke those comparisons for now I will take what you say. I have to look at videos of Marion in his rookie year again.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Believe it! This guy's athletic ability is UNCANNY, he is big, his footwork is fantastic, and his stock just shot out the ROOF after last night. Don't forget that the scouts watch the same games we do. I guarantee you that the talk around NBA scouts right now is Hakim Warrick. He is definitely a lottery pick if he comes out, and as soon as the league lets him know what they think about him, he will FOR SURE declare THIS YEAR. In my next mock, I plan on moving him up all the way to #6 overall (to the Bulls). Yeah, he'll go that high, he really will.


 Why in the hell is this post this long? Saying Hakim Warrick will be a lottery pick is not really that amazing. He is a 6-9 athletic SF that can be a mismatch ever time he steps onto the court. Wonderful athlete, I had him ranked as the best overall athlete in college basketball awhile back. He has a nice little jump shot to his game and is a wonderful slasher for his size. And even though he plays the 4 in college I see him as a 3 in the NBA, he is not phyisically strong enough to play the 4 just like Darius Miles. But he is a great prospect, but just wondering why this is so long....


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Why in the hell is this post this long? Saying Hakim Warrick will be a lottery pick is not really that amazing. He is a 6-9 athletic SF that can be a mismatch ever time he steps onto the court...


I don't know, either. Probably because nobody had Warrick in their 2003 mock drafts, nobody was seeing Warrick in anybody else's mock draft, and then I come out of the blue and say that he's a top ten pick. In a week or so, the idea of Warrick going in the top ten this year will seem like the most obvious idea in the world. In fact, I think that it ALREADY seems pretty obvious. Today, it's obvious; three days ago, it was controversial. This is, of course, an excellent example of how much draft stocks fluctuate in the days, weeks, and months before the draft.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

On another site I did predict prior to the beginning of the year, that Hakim would breakout and become a lottery pick. Of course I had my SU homer goggles on when I made that statement.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> I don't know, either. Probably because nobody had Warrick in their 2003 mock drafts, nobody was seeing Warrick in anybody else's mock draft, and then I come out of the blue and say that he's a top ten pick. In a week or so, the idea of Warrick going in the top ten this year will seem like the most obvious idea in the world. In fact, I think that it ALREADY seems pretty obvious. Today, it's obvious; three days ago, it was controversial. This is, of course, an excellent example of how much draft stocks fluctuate in the days, weeks, and months before the draft.


Its the whole "what have you done for me lately mentality". Its actually a stupid move. The last handfull of games get more attention than a college career. Stupid move. Warrick should be evalutated on this entire season, regardless of a handfull of dunks and a block shot in the championship game.

Also, i'm not saying Warrick didn't have a good overall season, just that his status is elavated over one game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

15 Pts, 9 Rebs in a major conference is pretty good stats for a sophomore. His draft status IMO demonstrates what he has done all season, not just in the tournament.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> On another site I did predict prior to the beginning of the year, that Hakim would breakout and become a lottery pick. Of course I had my SU homer goggles on when I made that statement.


Wow even I couldn't say this after witnessing Warrick's freshmen year. This guy improved A LOT. Warrick was definitely a poor man's Darius Miles after his frosh year. I never imagined he would be what he is now and I expect him to be better next year. I mainly started to watch Syracuse games because of Melo but I quickly saw another standout in Warrick especially from the middle of the season.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Come'on quit saying Warrick is not developed...

NBA draft is on potiental and Warrick has about as much potiental as anyone in the draft because of his size and athletic skill. And remember players can learn how to "shoot" latter in there career. How many freaking times do I have to give the example that MJ and Kobe were not good shooters when they came into the league....it just depends on how hard you work at it.


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

He reminds me of Tracy McGrady when he started to play with the Toronto Raptors physical wise.


----------

